# Blank Shirts Needed with Two Labels



## LadiJai28 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for blank tees with two labels. The type I am looking for would be ones that have the manufacturer's brand name tag and a separate tag that has the size and care instructions on it. I would then need to remove the BRAND tag and have a seamstress sew in mine (leaving the size and care instructions).

Also, is it legal to just get tear-away tag shirts and simply sew in my label and size tags with NO care instructions?

Any help with this would be great!

Thanks,

Jai


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A lot of blanks use the two label method, including American Appael, Anvil, Hanes, Gildan, etc.

It is not legal to sell your shirts to consumers without care instructions. A good rule of thumb to use is to make sure your labels contain everything the removed label contained.

Here are labeling laws: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------



## LadiJai28 (Oct 10, 2009)

splathead said:


> A lot of blanks use the two label method, including American Appael, Anvil, Hanes, Gildan, etc.
> 
> It is not legal to sell your shirts to consumers without care instructions. A good rule of thumb to use is to make sure your labels contain everything the removed label contained.
> 
> Here are labeling laws: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts




Great! Thanks so much for answering my question!


----------

